# The Ultimate punch for the Mac book air



## napster007 (Jun 12, 2008)

hello again ,

there have been a billion what now can be gracefully called "BATTLES" about the macbook air. Mac lovers as always have taken its side and others have hated it from the bottom of their heart. 

i present u the ultimate shut up for this debate once it for all(i just came across it ). You can find it HERE


PS : please only argue if you have seen the video.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 12, 2008)

Lawl!

BTW we can use other Mac's or PC's optical drive with MacBook Air.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't need to read anything to tell you this, so listen up:

*AS LONG AS THERE REMAIN FAITHFUL APPLE FANBOYS, APPLE CAN ALWAYS SELL THE MACBOOK AIR*


----------



## desiibond (Jun 12, 2008)

napster007 said:


> hello again ,
> 
> there have been a billion what now can be gracefully called "BATTLES" about the macbook air. Mac lovers as always have taken its side and others have hated it from the bottom of their heart.
> 
> ...


 
Look at mac's market share. There is no need to give a punch. Air coming out of Lays chips packet (when you cut it open) is enough to send it reeling to the ground. Why do we need to waste a punch 



Sunny1211993 said:


> Lawl!
> 
> BTW we can use other Mac's or PC's optical drive with MacBook Air.


 

What happens when you are travelling on a vacation with your macbook air and your favourite singers new album or favourite actor's new movie DVD is released?

Run around the hotel banging doors requesting for a macbook or X300 to watch/rip the dvd 

jokes apart!!!!!!

The macbook air is targeted to totally different kind of conusmers.

SALES/MARKETING PERSONNEL ON THE MOVE. This kind of ultraportable.laptop is perfect for them. 
They don't need all those extra peripherals. all that they need is a tiny laptop that is lightest and doesn't occupy space. 

Still, it can't beat X300 though.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 12, 2008)

desiibond said:


> The macbook air is targeted to totally different kind of conusmers.
> 
> SALES/MARKETING PERSONNEL ON THE MOVE. This kind of ultraportable.laptop is perfect for them.
> They don't need all those extra peripherals. all that they need is a tiny laptop that is lightest and doesn't occupy space.


for such ppl, EEE PC is better
it has a much smaller footprint.
its more durable
and it doesn't have unwarrantedly high cost.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 12, 2008)

^^OMG. I totally forgot about UMPC's. But IMHO very few people will be comfortable with that tiny screen 

Anyways, good point.


----------



## legolas (Jun 13, 2008)

the video is not nearly even impressive, i think. going against apple must be stronger, especially if you are mocking them


----------



## desiibond (Jun 13, 2008)

^^ We always go against overpriced products that doesn't do what they really should do and it's just a coincidence that Apple always release such products.


----------



## napster007 (Jun 13, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> *AS LONG AS THERE REMAIN FAITHFUL APPLE FANBOYS, APPLE CAN ALWAYS SELL THE MACBOOK AIR*



Man...i've been on this forum for quite some time now...and i swear to god....this is one of the most...no wait a sec....its THE most baseless statement i've ever read. it implies no logic or reason what so ever. I think if someone ask's you why u like apple u'll prpbably say "i like it cus i like it". 

Ur statement shows that u have zero potential for logical thinking and no matter if the apple takes out a crap piece of hardware u'll still support it just cus u like it. (i bet u don even know y)

PS : man i almost fell out of my chair laughing when i read this statement!!


----------



## xbonez (Jun 13, 2008)

^^ lol...u're confused dude...metalhead is not an apple fanboy...he's merely saying exactly what u're thinking...that as long as there remain faithful apple fanboys, apple's never gonna go out of business


----------



## napster007 (Jun 13, 2008)

^^yes....and he is one of them......if he's not well i'll edit the post. But i think he's with it!!


----------



## xbonez (Jun 13, 2008)

i don't think metalhead is an apple fanboy...but dunno, i cud be wrong


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 14, 2008)

napster007 said:


> Man...i've been on this forum for quite some time now...and i swear to god....this is one of the most...no wait a sec....its THE most baseless statement i've ever read. it implies no logic or reason what so ever. I think if someone ask's you why u like apple u'll prpbably say "i like it cus i like it".
> 
> Ur statement shows that u have zero potential for logical thinking and no matter if the apple takes out a crap piece of hardware u'll still support it just cus u like it. (i bet u don even know y)
> 
> PS : man i almost fell out of my chair laughing when i read this statement!!





xbonez said:


> ^^ lol...u're confused dude...metalhead is not an apple fanboy...he's merely saying exactly what u're thinking...that as long as there remain faithful apple fanboys, apple's never gonna go out of business





napster007 said:


> ^^yes....and he is one of them......if he's not well i'll edit the post. But i think he's with it!!





xbonez said:


> i don't think metalhead is an apple fanboy...but dunno, i cud be wrong


you guys must be out of your minds.
*
I am the last person(well... may be behind iMav and GX_Saurav) who can be called an apple fanboy *

I was merely mocking apple's fanboy culture with that statement.

But beleive me, this really IS the attitude shown by most apple fanboys. They are ready to accept anything and everything apple throws at them, how much ever stupid or pointless it is, and go to any lengths to defend those products.

This sort of culture is found in all fanboy followings.

*Anyway, please please don't edit your posts. I want to show this page to everyone and have a laugh that I was identified by someone as an apple fanboy of all people 

ROFLOL*


----------



## xbonez (Jun 14, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif as far as i can see, i was saying that u aren't a apple fanboy...so no reason to edit


----------



## napster007 (Jun 14, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> *Anyway, please please don't edit your posts. I want to show this page to everyone and have a laugh that I was identified by someone as an apple fanboy of all people
> 
> ROFLOL*



well the man who makes a statement like that has to be a mac fan.  good to know that ur mind is not blinded by the apple


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 14, 2008)

napster007 said:


> well the man who makes a statement like that has to be a mac fan.  good to know that ur mind is not blinded by the apple


I am not blinded by apple, but still the statement as it is is 100% true.
Apple first had Dual Core G5 processors, and their users laughed at Pentium D users.
When they moved to C2D along with others, they were blessing intel.
iPhone version 1.0 at the time of its release was a while elephant.
It lacked most basic features, like forwarding SMS.
Still it was bought in large numbers.

These are 100% real facts; you can't aruge against them.

But why should I even care ? My money is not the thing thats getting wasted.
I don't have an apple fanboy as a sibling to be worried for his/her sake.
So I just STFU and enjoy ending up saving more money than others


----------

